# Asian-Inspired Beef Jerky



## spag (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve taken a couple tries at this one lately, so I thought I’d share. Some of the same flavors you might find in Korean BBQ (Bulgogi), but I would never claim it is by any means authentic.

I started with 4.3 lbs of Eye of Round that ended up being about 4 lbs after trimming off all of the fat and silverskin that I could.







Froze it for a couple hours and then sliced with the grain about ¼ inch thick, maybe a hair thinner. Most the of pieces were pretty big so I cut them in half.


















The marinade:

1 ½ cups Soy Sauce

A dash of Sesame Oil (this is some seriously strong stuff, a little goes a long way)

6 TBSP Brown Sugar

7 cloves of Garlic (ran through the fine side of a box grater)

1 inch of pealed Ginger (box grater too)

3 big spoonfuls of Chili Garlic Sauce

70 cracks of Black Pepper

A few thin sliced green onions

2 TBSP Mirin

1 spoonful of Hoisen

Cure #1

This isn’t the right time of year to find Asian Pears, but it is a great way to impart sweetness. I would have used a half of one grated into the marinade if I could have found one. I’ve read that Gala Apple is the closest substitute, but for this batch, I just skipped all together.













Tossed meat in marinade trying to make sure none of the pieces were sticking together. Put in fridge and mixed it up every couple hours until I went to bed.

I probably would have pulled it out a little earlier, but life got in the way and this batch ended up marinating for 20 hours. 

Removed from a bowl to a colander and then dried off the best I could with paper towels. Loaded as much as I could into MES for a couple hours of cold smoke (apple) with one row of AMPS.







I know folks have a lot of different ways to dry jerky, but I’ve always had the best luck with the dehydrator. If I want to put smoke on it, I’ll do that first that then go to the dehydrator. It seems to me that the dehydrator dries more evenly and if nothing else, it’s much easier to grab pieces out as they finish.

For years I used the round Nesco dehydrator that worked great, but won a gift card to Cabellas at work, so I picked up their 10 tray unit. I really like this model. The only gripe I could really think of is that it’s a little noisy, but I only use it outside anyways (after the Great Habanero drying debacle) so that isn’t a big deal to me.













I ran it as high as it would go (160*) for about 5 hours. 







Came out pretty good. I really like the garlic and ginger taste, I might go with a little more of both next time.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 19, 2019)

That looks awesome.


----------



## bradger (Aug 23, 2019)

I have been thinking of making jerky, but using just the smoker like back in the day before refrigeration to preserve meats. 
I figure the cuts shouldn't be in for more than 2 hours at about 200.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 23, 2019)

Great looking jerky!  I have had my eye on one of those dehydrators for a year or so now.  Keep hoping it ends up under the Christmas tree.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

Looks down right delicious. Was there any heat from the pepper?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks good.  Might need to try your marinade. I haven't done jerky for while but when I do I smoke for 2 hours in the big chief then in the dehydrator for another5+ hours


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh Yeah!!
Love the Ingredients!!
THat's got to be Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## spag (Aug 24, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome.



Thanks for the like 5Grillzntn. I think I might try another batch this weekend.



bluebombersfan said:


> Great looking jerky!  I have had my eye on one of those dehydrators for a year or so now.  Keep hoping it ends up under the Christmas tree.



Thanks Blubombersfan, I really happy with the Cabella's one. Just like most things there, the price isn't cheap but the quality isn't cheap either.



drdon said:


> Looks down right delicious. Was there any heat from the pepper?



Thanks Drdon. I would say more of the heat comes from the chili garlic sauce than the pepper, but overall, this batch wasn't very spicy at all. 



cmayna said:


> Looks good.  Might need to try your marinade. I haven't done jerky for while but when I do I smoke for 2 hours in the big chief then in the dehydrator for another5+ hours



Thanks cmayna. Going from the smoker to the dehydrator is an extra step, but that's been what works best for me.



Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> Love the Ingredients!!
> THat's got to be Tasty!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear. Was thinking of borrowing yet another page out of your step by steps and trying it on pork loin jerky sometime.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2019)

spag said:


> T
> Thanks Bear. Was thinking of borrowing yet another page out of your step by steps and trying it on pork loin jerky sometime.




That should be Great on Pork Loin Too!!
Good Idea!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks good. I use a similar recipe for Jerky or Steak. And YES, Gala Apples work, in fact, any Apple works, even Packaged Apple Sauce! I can't get Asian Pear where I live, but we always have Apple Sauce on hand...JJ


----------

